# How long do Reds stay black?



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

My large red is dark which I really like. It doesnt have any mates. Will it stay black untill it completes it's job or will it fad away and go back to its normal colors?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

from what I know....reds will turn dark due to lighting or wanting to breed. exactly what job are you talking about? either way, i think they will turn back their normal colors eventually.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

maniac_richboy said:


> from what I know....reds will turn dark due to lighting or wanting to breed. exactly what job are you talking about? either way, i think they will turn back their normal colors eventually.


 job = making babies. Thanks for the info I will just hope it doesnt turn back


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

hmm...yeah, I was kinda thinking along the lines of wanting to breed, but wasn't sure if you meant that since you said that your red does not have a tank mate. how big of a tank do you have your red in? if you carefully introduce other reds (about the same size), they may pair off in a few days and breed for you. mine took a while and now i have 3 pairs in a 120gal. hehe..


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

My large red belly has been almost totally black for over three months. He has nothing to breed with as he is housed in a 55 gallon with a piraya and a tern, and he's the only ones thats blowing in the gravel and doing circles. You asked a great question Andy as I was wondering if the colour in my Natt is just a seasonal thing or if its gonna be permanent.








here's a pic of the 'dark side'


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

once upon a time he was a handsome red belly and looked like this...


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

nice fish joe!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

NICE TEETH ON THAT GUY IN THE FRONT, looks like his uncle was a lion.

awesome man.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

dam that is sum black fish what did u burn him


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

dark coloration of the natt = want to breed? i didn;'t know that. most of mine are that way for the past few months... especially one of them who has been black for almost a year, and subsequently named blackie


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Turing black can mean that the fish wants to breed.
But it can also mean solitude.
Or that a parasit is inside of him.
but the fish should look very sick en numb,slow
But if they are black over a longer period they will turn back they're colors
eventually.
Ive got a RBP and hes black for about 4 month now.
But he's always alone and he's in charge of the tank he also got the best seat in the house (tank)

So nothing to worry about


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

maniac_richboy said:


> how big of a tank do you have your red in? if you carefully introduce other reds (about the same size), they may pair off in a few days and breed for you.


 It is in a 240g with all of the other pygos in my signature. It is a angry fish and likes to be left alone. It doesnt claim territory just makes sure the others stay away which i think is odd. There is another red in there almost the same size but it just get ignored.


----------

